# Midgie had her first seizure...



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Woke up at 3:30am to Midgie shaking her head and foaming at the mouth. I was freaking out waking my hubby up saying she's having a seizure--something's wrong. Her mouth was locked tight. She's been walking around with her head tilted and shaking her head for the past month, but I thought it was just her allergies. I thought she also might had an ear infection, but there are no signs of an ear infection. Needless-to-say, it's gonna be a long rest of the night. Morning can't get here soon enough to take her to the vet and find out what's going on. She has had a sensitive mouth and face for a while now and I know this seizure has something to do with her face. Hopefully, they can find what's wrong. I'm so scared.

I am definitely taking her to the vet this morning to find out what's going on, but I wonder if I should feed her before taking her. I think I should not in case they want to do blood work, which I assume will need to be done, right?


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh gosh!! I can't imagine how scary this must be!! I hope she's feeling a little better now. Feeding her shouldn't make any difference for blood work unless they need to sedate her, or they need to do a fasting glucose, or something that requires her to specifically not have eaten. If she's able to eat and swallow ok, it shouldn't hurt to give her a small bite to eat. Just be sure to let the vet know when, what, and how much you give her. 
I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Probably too late to comment about the eating, but if you haven't yet, I wouldn't just in case there are tests they'd like to run that require an empty stomach. I mean, there's no real downside to delaying her breakfast is there? 

Please let us know when the vet said soon as you can, OK? Sorry that you're having to deal with this Lisa.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh my! You must be so worried! I can't imagine how you feel right now. This is terrible.

I hope she's okay! 

Did she hit her head or fall or anything in the last little while that might explain the seizure?

Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Be sure to tell the vet about the head tilting and head shaking that has been going on for a month. Could have something to do with having the seizure? Keep us informed please.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Just got back and they did bloodwork and everything in the bloodwork shows she's great within normal range. I told them about the head tilting and they checked her ears and everything is intact and looks great. The vets blaming everything on allergies and wants me to keep her on Apoquel on a regular basis (not as needed like I've been doing). She also gave me Miconahex Spray shampoo to use twice a day for a week to get her skin condition under control. 
In hindsight, this is actually her 3rd seizure. The first two happened in December and January when I took her to the vet for a checkup cause of her irritated skin. As soon as we entered the office, standing right in the doorway, Midgie started freaking out in my arms, mouth wide open, eyes bugging, and foaming flem from the mouth. I started saying "Midgie, what's wrong? She's choking!" I swore it was the cleaning products they were using, cause a strong chemical smell hit you in the face when you walked in. Same exact thing happened a month later (in January) when we went back. I know now that those small seizures were stress related to going to the vet. So now I take her in through the side door and she doesn't seem to have a problem with that. 
Anyone with experience seizures, do I need to start confining her to the bathroom or a safe place in the home when we're all gone at work and school? She like to lay up on the back of the couch and I'm afraid if she takes another seizure, she'll fall off and break her back or neck. Hopefully, we won't have to go through this again.
Thanks for all your kind words and prayers everyone.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

IF these seizures were stress related---maybe some rescue remedy would be in order. You can get it from health food stores. Put some in her water, or use when she is going to be stressed. How about rain storms with thunder? Service men coming in? Going to the vet: obviously. Directions on the bottle include putting some in the water, and putting a few drops on her tongue. It is a natural product, made from flower essenses I think.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

susan davis said:


> IF these seizures were stress related---maybe some rescue remedy would be in order. You can get it from health food stores. Put some in her water, or use when she is going to be stressed. How about rain storms with thunder? Service men coming in? Going to the vet: obviously. Directions on the bottle include putting some in the water, and putting a few drops on her tongue. It is a natural product, made from flower essenses I think.


The first two with the vet visit seemed to be stress related, but the one she had last night, she was sound asleep between my hubby & I. Wonder if she may have had a bad dream that triggered it. But the vet believes her severe allergies are the trigger. I'll check into the rescue remedy. Thanks. The vet wanted to put her on Zonisamide anti-seizure meds., but I didn't get them. She said they were totally safe with no side effects. I'm still wondering if I made the right decision. Thunderstorms never seemed to bother her or anything else, other than the vet cause she has a bad history with so many vets due to her allergies.


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

Bless her little heart. I'm so happy to hear she's ok and that her blood work all came back clear. 
I wonder if, with her head tilt, she might not have vestibular disease, since her ears really didn't show any signs of infection/damage? I have a deaf cat with this, and she walks with a permanent head tilt, and can get off balance at times (kind of like she's drunk). There are a variety of different things that cause it from genetic predisposition to chronic allergies, injury, etc. Just a thought. I don't believe it would explain the seizures, though.
I really do hope you can find a way to help her. I think the calming drops that were recommended couldn't hurt, especially when you know you're going somewhere that's going to stress her and possibly trigger a seizure. I'll see if I can find out something that might naturally help with her non-stress related seizures and let you know what I come up with. 

Hugs to you and Midgie


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

Found a couple of good articles that might offer a little help....or at least get you some info to research and ask your vet about. 

Natural Canine Seizure Remedies

https://www.vetinfo.com/natural-treatment-for-epilepsy-in-dogs.html


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you Meredith. I look into the Vestibular disease. The only time she's stressed is going to the vet, otherwise a very calm, happy pup. I did order the calming drops. We'll give it a try. There's only two things I can think of that cause the seizure the other night: 1. got too hot under the sheets between me & hubby and 2. (I believe it's this one) severe allergies with the onset of a bacterial skin infection. The vet didn't seem to think she has a skin infection, but didn't do a skin scrape. She's been really red on her belly, chest and arm pits. Licking, chewing and scratching something aweful. I really appreciate all your help with this. I means a bunch!!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear she had to go through that. Seizures can be a very scary thing to deal with, especially when we don't know what caused them.

I found this article. I hope it can help at least some:
Holistic Treatments for Epilepsy in Dogs | The Bark

This may also be a bit helpful:
Dog Seizures - What are the Signs and Treatment? | VCA Animal Hospitals

I used to have a cat with epilepsy. Anti-seizure medication helped a ton, but I don't know if it would be necessary for Midgie at this time, since she doesn't have seizures on a regular basis.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Angela. I pretty much knew right away that she was having a seizure as I've heard many talk about on here and watched some videos in previous years. I'm usually very calm in serious situations, which I think I was for the most part when this happened except when I was saying, "Ricky, I think she's having a seizure!" trying to wake my poor hubby up to help. I'm gonna order some B complex and I've got some natural calming drops coming. I notice that some are saying epilepsy and others seizures. Is there a difference or are they one-in-the-same?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Researching Vitamin B Complex, I came across this interesting article that may help others: 
Natural Remedies


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Seizures are a symptom of epilepsy, but dogs can have seizures for many other reasons.
I totally understand how terrifying this must have been for you (and Midgie) as Jasper had a seizure recently, and it was the scariest thing I have ever had to witness. 
It took several hours before he was back to normal, even though the actual seizure only lasted 3 or 4 minutes.
We think it was a reaction to a fall he had a couple of days before, he fell off the arm of the sofa and banged his head. He had no symptoms at the time, was running around like usual. It was so minor that I had forgotten all about it until the vet asked.
So we don't suspect epilepsy in his case, although if he had a second seizure we would be testing for it. It has been a couple of months now, and he has been absolutely fine so it looks like it probably was the fall.
So not terribly helpful in Midgie's case, but it does show that not all seizures are linked to an underlying illness. (Also to keep a really close eye on your pups if they have a fall, even a seemingly minor one)


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Glad Jasper's ok. I've been racking my brain trying to figure out what might have caused it and probably will never know. I'm really certain about the first two being caused by stress entering the vet, but this last one has me baffled. She may have got too hot under the sheet between hubby & I or some kind of allergy triggered it, but we run an air purifier at night in the bedroom. Midgie & I haven't slept in the bed since. We've been sleeping on the couch. I miss my bed and am scared to sleep up there again. She has to be where ever I am. I may get brave and try sleeping in the bed tonight. Lol


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Does Midgie have a carrier/small crate? If so, you could put her in the carrier and she would be with you on/in the bed. I have had puppies their first night in a carrier in my bed if it is winter. IF summer, then on top of the bed. She would be safe, and IF she has a seizure you would certainly be right there. Try it, you will sleep more soundly and she will be fine.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

susan davis said:


> Does Midgie have a carrier/small crate? If so, you could put her in the carrier and she would be with you on/in the bed. I have had puppies their first night in a carrier in my bed if it is winter. IF summer, then on top of the bed. She would be safe, and IF she has a seizure you would certainly be right there. Try it, you will sleep more soundly and she will be fine.


That's a good idea, but I don't have a carrier or crate. I'm gonna let her sleep in her bed which is close to my bed. If she whines to get up, I'm gonna ignore her and make her sleep in her own bed. I'm a pretty light sleeper, so I'll probably wake up at every little noise she makes. Lol


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

No advice to give. Just sending prayers and hugs to both of you.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear poor Midgie is going through this!


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I have been thinking of you, Midgie, and your husband and sending love!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsserena (Jan 21, 2016)

If you just happened to put flea and tick meds on her prior to the seizures, you might want to hold off next month... I've seen a lot of info recently that they can cause seizures.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

mrsserena said:


> If you just happened to put flea and tick meds on her prior to the seizures, you might want to hold off next month... I've seen a lot of info recently that they can cause seizures.


Interesting. I will have to look into this. I am typically a non-allopathic type and have never used this stuff on Dorothy (as she's never kenneled) but have used it on past dogs who were being boarded and I worried about fleas.


----------



## mrsserena (Jan 21, 2016)

Right! I used this stuff every month on my dogs for years... But just all the stories I've heard about bad reactions, first hand stories... I've recently reconsidered whether it's really necessary. I started using a blend of essential oils as a natural flea/tick repellent instead. So far, it's working well, even on me! 

Sending good healing thoughts to your dog... Hopefully you can find the cause! 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

mrsserena said:


> Right! I used this stuff every month on my dogs for years... But just all the stories I've heard about bad reactions, first hand stories... I've recently reconsidered whether it's really necessary. I started using a blend of essential oils as a natural flea/tick repellent instead. So far, it's working well, even on me!
> 
> Sending good healing thoughts to your dog... Hopefully you can find the cause!
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


I also wonder if it's really necessary. We are outdoors people and we camp - A LOT. Dorothy never gets fleas despite laying around on the campsite grass where many groundhogs, skunks, squirrels and other animals have passed through many, many times.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If you're talking about Advantix, Frontline and all those other poisons--don't use; Never have. Too many dogs dying from that stuff. Midgie has always been very limited to everything from food, what I wash our laundry in, etc. due to her severe allergies. However, I do give Comfortis, which vet said was totally safe. She had the pill at the beginning of the month and it had been several weeks after that she had the seizure. I'm still waiting on receiving her B-Complex vitamins. Midgie has been a really happy and playful girl lately, except for at night with all the thunder storms rolling thru TN.


----------



## mrsserena (Jan 21, 2016)

It is listed as a possible side effect of Comfortis... Would almost be a relief if that's why, easy to fix.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

mrsserena said:


> It is listed as a possible side effect of Comfortis... Would almost be a relief if that's why, easy to fix.


Yea, I'm not going to give it no more. I also remember the vet saying that the benefit out-weighs the risk as Midgie is very allergic to flea saliva.


----------



## mrsserena (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh, poor Midgie! Allergies are awful! 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

mrsserena said:


> Oh, poor Midgie! Allergies are awful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


Yes, they are and many think it's caused from a weak immune system. I've done so much research and I've become very knowledgeable about allergies. The immune system actually works overtime trying to fight off what ever allergens are affecting them, but sometimes doesn't have the capability to fight them cause there is just too many particles or allergens hitting the immune system all at once and that's when you see hives, itching, scratching, licking, redness, etc..
I just wanted to say "THANK YOU" for bringing the seizure issue with the Comfortis to my attention. I don't know how I missed that and I see no reason for this perfectly healthy dog to have a seizure while sleeping peacefully in the middle of the night. I am so mad, I was tempted to call the vet this morning and let them have a good ear full. Something deep inside has always told me not to give her the Comfortis monthly, just give it as needed like during the summer months, but because she is so allergic to fleas, the vet kept pushing this stuff down my throat, so I've been giving it monthly for the past several months. What I don't understand is that her last pill was June 1st and she didn't have the seizure until June 29th. The only other thing that could have caused the seizure is the severe storms we've been getting here almost on a daily basis. I didn't hear any storms that night, but dogs can sense them long before we hear them.


----------



## mrsserena (Jan 21, 2016)

That is odd, from what I've heard, if it was the Comfortis, it would likely happen within a few days. 

Something else I learned from my allergic dog, you probably want to do the 3-year rabies shot, and titer for the others, shots really stress their immune system. If your state allows it, you might be able to get a medical exemption for the rabies as well. 

I of course didn't know all this at the time, and had him on steroids, benadryl, and gave him ALL the yearly shots, every year. :-( 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

mrsserena said:


> That is odd, from what I've heard, if it was the Comfortis, it would likely happen within a few days.
> 
> Something else I learned from my allergic dog, you probably want to do the 3-year rabies shot, and titer for the others, shots really stress their immune system. If your state allows it, you might be able to get a medical exemption for the rabies as well.
> 
> ...


I've heard so many bad things related to shots and have avoided them like the plague. She had her regular shots when she was a puppy, but back in December the vet kept pushing for all her shots to be up-to-date. I was at my wits end with this dog and all her problems and decided to do it. On Jan. 7, 2016 she had her Rabies, DHLP, Parvo Corona, & Bordetella. I refused the heartworm and don't give it. With that being said, she took her first very small seizure in Dec before the shots to get bloodwork to make sure she was good for the shots. On the day of the shots, she took her second small seizure, like before, just walking thru the front door. Now, if it were the shots that caused the third seizure, why would it have taken 6 months? That's what makes me think it may not totally be the shots, but the shots are partially to blame, if that makes any sense. I haven't said anything about the shots cause I know a lot of people will automatically assume it's got to be the shots. Lol It really pays tho to go with your instincts and in hindsight, I wish I hadn't made her take them. Live-n-learn I guess?!


----------



## Bumpkin (Jun 20, 2016)

Edit: My bad, I see it's not epilepsy?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Bumpkin said:


> Edit: My bad, I see it's not epilepsy?


Lol. Hope I don't jinx myself in saying this, but I think it may have been a freak episode. She is fine other than a little unnerved from the severe thunderstorms we've been getting. I've been giving rescue remedy and not sure if it's helping, but think so. I'm also waiting on Complex B vitamins to help support healthy brain function. 
Thanks for your concern. It means a lot.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you starting to relax a little now? With Jasper we were constantly worried and hyper-vigilant, we daren't leave him alone at all and it was emotionally exhausting.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Are you starting to relax a little now? With Jasper we were constantly worried and hyper-vigilant, we daren't leave him alone at all and it was emotionally exhausting.


Haha--It's funny you ask that!! I never relax with this one!! SHE'S DRIVING ME NUTS! Lol Hubby & I still got to go to work and kids to babysitter during the week and I worry while away, but there's days during the week where either hubby will have off or get home early or me and she's always fine wagging her tail and greeting us at the door. I made up my mind when she was little and started having allergy problems that "What's gonna be is gonna be! And all I can do is my very best to give her the best, most happy, loving life that I can and try not to stress about it cause she picks up when/if I'm stressed out and I don't want her to worry." 
The day after she had the seizure, I put up a baby gate across my bedroom doorway where her bed is while we went out. Didn't want her laying on the back of the couch and have something happen. Little brat knocked the baby gate down and greeted us at the stairs when we came home, so I gave up the baby gate idea and just left every thing the same as it always been. 
How is Jasper? Does he have to take meds?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He is totally fine now, we really think it was a one off. My main fear was if he had another fit while we weren't there that the other dogs would attack him. It sounds awful, but it is what happens with groups of dogs


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had 2 greyhounds and one of them had epilepsy. When she had a seizure the other dogs got very 'interested' and really got in her space. I am sure if I was not there the other dog may have gotten aggressive. Worrisome. Fortunately the seizures were not frequent and got better as she aged.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

How is Midge doing?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Huly said:


> How is Midge doing?


Thanks for asking Christie. I just posted pics yesterday of her going boating with us. She's doing fine. Maybe that incident was just a fluke, I hope.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome! Sounds great


----------

